# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  The Banning Thread

## ratcat

*Rules:* Ban the user above you!

I might start the thread by saying that you (Whoever you may be) are banned for having a low post count.....the next post would retaliate by saying that i am banned for criticising you for having a low post count. Doesn't even matter if you have....its just for fun.

So......who's going to be game enough to ban me  :Wink: 




*Disclaimer:* Remember this thread is just for *FUN*. This thread has no intentions of being a direct personal attack on the poster(s). If there is problems of abuse, the mods will use there real power and ban.
Mods also have to power to change the rules of this game.

----------


## teylyn

I'm banning you for not showing up here often enough. If you were online more, we'd be able to enjoy much more of your brilliant threads. After all, it's you who started the joke thread. This has lead to many eye-wiping moments, for which you are ultimately responsible, although some of the best jokes are really from pike. 

Anyway. I'm banning you for not posting here often enough.

----------


## ratcat

Banned for banning me twice in the same breath

----------


## teylyn

You can't ban me for banning you! I'm banning you for banning me for banning you. Or some such ...

Now someone can ban me for using ellipses. Romper??

----------


## martindwilson

I'm banning teylyn just coz a welsh harp is such an obscure  user name

----------


## romperstomper

Then I'll ban you for preventing me from banning teylyn for using ellipses!  :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

I'm banning myself for reading this thread and posting just to increase my thread count.

----------


## teylyn

I'm banning Paul because, as a moderator, he should be aware of the fact that posts in the Water Cooler result in

post_count = post_count + 0

PS @ Martin: I managed to mis-spell it, too. The *actual* Welsh word for "harp" is _telyn_, but my version is pretty unique on the web, so if you happen upon this moniker, you can be pretty certain that it's me  :Smilie:

----------


## ConneXionLost

I'm banning Teylyn for not mis-spelling the term "monicker" or "monikker" as it should be properly mis-spelled in accordance with jocular tradition, especially when referring to a monicker derived from mis-spelling, namely her own monikker.

----------


## teylyn

ouch! (this post not available for banning)




> A moniker (or monicker) is another term for a nickname, pseudonym, or cognomen. Typically, the title is used as a personal or professional name, instead of the person's given name, for works of art, music, books, or performances. Monikers are commonly used in small subcultures such as in railroad tramping (i.e.,"Baltimore Red") and on Internet message boards.



source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moniker
So I'm being banned for not mis-spelling 'moniker'? =rept("ouch",10)

----------


## ratcat

Banned for not playing the rules of the game...ouch

Hahahahaha

----------


## darkyam

Banned for using a bearded dinosaur as an avatar.  Dinosaurs had no beards.

----------


## NBVC

How can you be certain all dinosaurs had no beards?  Banned!

----------


## darkyam

I ban you for not knowing reptiles don't have hair.

----------


## NBVC

Well reptiles are not supposed to have feathers either...yet it is thought that velociraptors and oviraptors had feathers!...reban!

----------


## Ron Coderre

> Well reptiles are not supposed to have feathers either...yet it is thought that velociraptors and oviraptors had feathers!...reban!



BANNED for using technical jargon!

----------


## NBVC

> BANNED for using technical jargon!



BANNED for not allowing technical jargon in a technical forum  :Wink: 


yeah, I know... now I am banned for assuming this to be a technical forum... I will save you the hassle and ban myself  :Frown:

----------


## Ron Coderre

> BANNED for not allowing technical jargon in a technical forum 
> 
> 
> yeah, I know... now I am banned for assuming this to be a technical forum... I will save you the hassle and ban myself



Actually, using assumptions in a non-technical forum is just fine.
You are BANNED for seeing the world through geek-colored glasses!

----------


## DonkeyOte

Ron,

_Your post does not comply with Rule 6 of our Forum_ RULES. Common courtesy is the order of the day.

Banned.

----------


## Ron Coderre

"You was serious about dat?"
-Vinny Gambino

from: My Cousin Vinny

Besides...in my little world, "geek" is a compliment!

----------


## ConneXionLost

DonkeyOte is banned for causing kurtosis risk as a reputation outlier.

Mandelbrot is quoted here as saying, "He just ain't natural!"

----------


## martindwilson

banned for knowing/using one of the millions of things i know nothing about

----------


## daddylonglegs

martin, you're banned for having a signature that's actually longer than some whole threads.......

----------


## DonkeyOte

dll, banned for posting formulae I don't understand.

----------


## daddylonglegs

Hey DonkeyOte! that might have been true a very *long* time ago but I doubt it is now.....banned for blatant flattery  :Smilie:

----------


## ratcat

Banned for replying with a flat respond    :Smilie:

----------


## Rick_Stanich

Banned for banning a reply with a flat respond

----------


## martindwilson

banned for repetition

----------


## daddylonglegs

banned for repetition

----------


## Ron Coderre

Everybody...BANNED for frivolous *BAN*ter!

----------


## teylyn

banned for veering from the standard font settings.

----------


## khamilton

You be4me, Banned for the sake of banning.

----------


## DonkeyOte

> banned for veering from the standard font settings.



banned for being a hypocrite... see Feedback thread...  :Wink:

----------


## teylyn

uhmm, yeah. Exceptions and rules an' all.

I'm a sucker for rules and standards. Who'd have guessed. I'm German, after all! We invented DIN and are fed with standardised breast milk!

Banned for not following the banning thread rules and not banning the poster of the *previous* post only.

----------


## rwgrietveld

Banned for misplaced chauvinisme. That's only up to the french.

----------


## martindwilson

:Smilie:   banned for too many consecutive consonants in user name  :Wink:

----------


## rwgrietveld

Banned for the over-use of smilies, where we already know this is an OT.

----------


## daddylonglegs

banned for having an item of furniture as an avatar

----------


## DonkeyOte

banned for having the sort of thing MS would use for a Windows Wallpaper as an Avatar...

----------


## rwgrietveld

Banned for being on-line 24/7

----------


## NBVC

Banned for watching what other people are doing with their time.

----------


## DonkeyOte

Like Teylyn - banned for being a hypocrite !

We know you're always checking out who's doing what via the Who's Online feature...  :Wink: 

_(I only know because I am too... when it works)_

----------


## NBVC

Who me ?  :Wink:

----------


## darkyam

Banned for not banning someone in the banning thread.

----------


## NBVC

Banned for banning me so quickly after my post!

----------


## DonkeyOte

Banned for whimsical banning... who do you think you are ?  Eric Bana ?

----------


## NBVC

... okay it's been 3 minutes or so... so can't ban me for being a hypocrite again...

...you are banned, for comparing me to somebody I have never even heard of...

----------


## martindwilson

banned for inability to google Eric Bana (mind you neither had I any idea ,until i did)

----------


## DonkeyOte

Banned for not appreciating the woefully bad play on his name... ie you're a prolific Ban-a

"I'm here all week..."

(I know, I know, inevitable banning for making puns that only I find (even remotely) amusing...)

----------


## rwgrietveld

banning you for using more than 3 words that a Non Native English Speaker had to look up before understanding (even remotely) what you meant.

----------


## teylyn

banned for complaining about the education effect this forum can have for both Excel and English

----------


## ratcat

Banned for not putting in a disclaimer about the side effects of this forum.

----------


## khamilton

Banned for worrying about disclaimers

----------


## martindwilson

banned for having lowest post count in this thread

----------


## khamilton

Banned for being post #54.

----------


## khamilton

Banned because noone has banned themselves yet!!

----------


## ChemistB

Banned for posting twice in a row.

----------


## khamilton

Top to bottom is column not row, therefore banned.

----------


## martindwilson

banned for pedantism

----------


## darkyam

Banned for using textspeak (lol) in your profile.

----------


## martindwilson

banned because you obviously haven't looked lately

----------


## darkyam

Banned for being full of it because you changed it after I had banned you.

----------


## martindwilson

banned for of accusing me of skulduggery  (even tho' you may be justified)

----------


## ratcat

Banned for your usually display of shenanigans in this forum (even you make me laugh til I cry)  :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

> banned for pedantism



retrospectively banning martin for using "pedantism" when every pedant knows it should be "pedantry"

----------


## ratcat

Banned cos the retro years are over

----------


## darkyam

Banned for having your Windows edition instead of just your Office edition in your profile.

----------


## ratcat

Banned for trying to take over the world with your friend in the avatar pic. Btw I think I nicely tied in both OS and Office edition into one. **insert a big cheesy grin smilie**

----------


## darkyam

Banned for assuming without evidence that I'm trying to take over the world.  Just for that, I'm taking Australia first.  :Wink:

----------


## teylyn

Banned for skipping NZ on your way to OZ. You said you'd paddle your kayak across the Pacific. I'm standing on the rock every day like Loreley watching out for  the fishermen, but no luck so far. (Ok, you said it'd take you four years, but even so, I'd be hurt if you bypass NZ to go straight to pike!)

----------


## darkyam

Banned for being way too funny for a German.

----------


## rwgrietveld

Banned for generalization, although I must admit funny Germans are rare.

----------


## teylyn

Banned for not grasping that that was probably the reason Germany did not feel so funny to me after all and had to be left behind. As far as possible. Couldn't find a place further away than NZ.

----------


## rwgrietveld

banned for, again being in the fireline of a great conqueror

----------


## Richard Schollar

I am banning everybody else in this thread up to this post because I am unable to see you.

----------


## rwgrietveld

Banned for not having read

"Pulling your head out for newbies"

Hope your life smells much better now.

----------


## teylyn

I'm gonna be banned for not following the rules of the banning thread, but I think I know now what the yoga position called a.n.a.l retentive looks like.

----------


## daddylonglegs

> ......banned for not following the rules of the banning thread.......



you were right  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

banned ditto




> banned for not following the rules of the banning thread.......

----------


## ratcat

Banned for a ditsy responds

----------


## JBeaucaire

Paul is banned for peddling ineffective drugs.

Irrefutable Evidence: http://www.excelforum.com/exceltip-c...ml#post2261247

----------


## ratcat

Banned for being a late player in the game and not following the rules of the game  :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for making even MORE rules no one knows about.... (mutter)

----------


## martindwilson

banned for having jerry as a name when jean-paul or Jacquot are more suitable for
Beaucaire lol

----------


## Paul

Doesn't one wear a Jacquot?  Or is that only some people?  ::sipping decaf::

----------


## JBeaucaire

Here in California, we don't need no stinkin' Jacquots... or emasculating decaf.

_(adds Bon-Bons to Xmas list for Paul)_

----------


## martindwilson

banned for not banning!

----------


## JBeaucaire

Sorry, I meant to say:

_(Adds Ban-Bans to Xmas list for Paul)_

----------


## ratcat

Banned for rocketing passed on what you meant to say

----------


## JBeaucaire

> Banned for rocketing passed on what you meant to say



Banned for ineffective play on words.

----------


## martindwilson

banned for quoting whole post in reply.

----------


## ratcat

Banned for no comic relief in your post

----------


## Andrew-Mark

I am banning you because it's Tuesday

----------


## Paul

I am banning you
For not posting in haiku
Mister Andrew-Mark

----------


## darkyam

Banned for having a rhyming haiku and for writing a haiku that's not in Japanese.

----------


## JBeaucaire

To ban all is sure
None know the way that is true
Nor I, so ban me.

----------


## ratcat

Okay.....Banned for stepping in the firing line

----------


## rwgrietveld

JB (nice one)

How relative we
No right way is absolute
truth is a phantom

(can I do this in Dutch, Haiku in kanji is even easier than in english ...)

----------


## shg

_Animals of prey,
Formulas snatch cells in flight --
Then lie still in wait_

----------


## romperstomper

Haikus are easy,
But they don't always make sense.
Refrigerator.

----------


## martindwilson

banned for gratuitous use of poetry

----------


## ConneXionLost

Poetic licence
Ban protection expired
Null value error

----------


## darkyam

Love random haikus
Cowboy, jet, painting, George Bush
Jelly beans, Sasquatch

----------


## JBeaucaire

Who would have thought it?
A poetic style, so fun...
It gets old so fast!

----------


## Paul

Going downhill fast
This thread cannot continue
Or all will be lost.

According to babelfish:
速く下り坂に行くことこの糸は続くことができないまたはすべては失われる

----------


## ratcat

Banned for not starting a poem thread

----------


## JapanDave

That Japanese sentence does not even make sense for starters. :EEK!: 

I translated it very loosly for you.

どんどん悪い方に、
このスレッドは続けられない、
若しくは、全て失う。

Your banned for not translating Japanese correctly! :Wink:

----------


## Domski

You're banned for not writing English correctly!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

You can't ban Babelfish!

Which, when translated to Japanese through Babelfish, is:

Babelfishを禁止できない!

Run!  It's Gojira!!!!!

(ok, self-banning for that one.)

----------


## teylyn

Since Paul is self-banning, I'm banning Domski for being too hard on non-native speakers for an error that even native speakers make all the time!

----------


## Domski

> I'm banning Domski for being too hard on non-native speakers



I assumed, not unfairly, that someone called Dave might be a native english speaker. 

Teylyn...you're banned!

----------


## ratcat

Banned cos I can

----------


## JapanDave

> I assumed, not unfairly, that someone called Dave might be a native english speaker. 
> 
> Teylyn...you're banned!



Can't choose the name your parents give you! :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Long story, but I don't consider English as my first languge. I suppose it has to do where I was brought up.

Ratcat, your banned b/c you can! :Wink:

----------


## darkyam

Banned for overusing emoticons.

----------


## ratcat

Banned for putting the thread to a halt

----------


## darkyam

Banned for reviving it.

----------


## tony h

Banned for banning on a Sunday

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for using non-global references for banning criteria..._(it's still Saturday here)_

----------


## dominicb

Banned for living in a country where it's Saturday when it's really a Sunday.

DominicB

----------


## ChemistB

Banned for assuming that it was still Saturday throughout the entire country.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for non-Bakersfield-friendly policies._  (we're very local in our thinking)_

----------


## darkyam

Banned for being too local in your thinking.

----------


## ratcat

Banned for not suggesting to think out of the cell err I mean Square

----------


## ChemistB

It's "box"   Banned for thinking two dimensionally.

----------


## darkyam

Banned for not getting the Excel pun of "thinking outside the cell."

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for not carrying your Pun Police ID.

----------


## ratcat

Banned for Policing our fun

----------


## Sweetypie

I ban you for using using an illegal word--"reban"

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Pah.  Banned for considering lexicon a legal matter.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for making legal judgments without passing the bar.

Also banned for use of onomatopoeia.

----------


## ratcat

Banned for not making a legal drink to pass around from the bar

----------


## ChemistB

Banned for using the word "bar" when now it's a ribbon.

----------


## squiggler47

I ban myself for having the weird thought of replacing VBA and formulas with a java2k compiler! 

( brief synopsis of java2k :-

Java2K is not a deterministic programming language, but a probabilistic one. Even for built-in functions, there is only a certain probability the function will do whatever you intend it to do. All Functions have two different implementations. At runtime, based on a pseudo-RNG, the actual implementation is choosen. This is in line with common physicalist assumptions about the nature of the universe - there is never absolute security, there is always only probability.
Java2K uses a 11-based number system, which is a very good approximation of the 10-based decimal system for many purposes, including counting up to and including 9.
Java2K has a garbage collection: memory is freed when the program exits, or, at random intervals, whichever comes first.
)

----------


## Palmetto

Everyone Banned for lack of wearing *RAY-BANS* while banning others >> I've got mine  :Cool:

----------


## ratcat

Banned for trying to be the coolest of the cool

----------


## chrispulliam

Your banned for knowing more about excel than I do.

----------


## Palmetto

Hmmm . . . this thread is getting little "spooky".   :EEK!: 

I'm pretty sure I saw a BAN-shee wisp across my screen;  probably some forlon soul banned from an Excel Forum in a parallel universe and now bewailing the banality of it's beleaguered existence. Anyone else seen this phantasm?

I'm banning all BAN-shees. Begone!

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Banned for too many words

----------


## ratcat

Banned for shocking me CC, for writing very little

----------


## zbor

Pike banned us because he can  :Smilie:

----------


## ratcat

Banned for giving Pike the idea to ban us

----------


## CJPHX

Banned for making me give you reputation for that post because I read your signature and felt bad for you.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Banned for having compassion.

Blech.

----------


## ConneXionLost

Banned for using sheet metal in a ban.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Banned for making me learn something on wikipedia. (blech)

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for making noises in public.

----------


## romperstomper

Banned because I can now.  :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for inflation.

----------


## Mordred

Banned for being so darned handsome.  Now, where are my teeth?!   :Smilie:

----------


## arthurbr

Banned of brothers ? ( I know, I know...)

----------


## Mordred

Rock Banned???  I'll just chastise myself for that one!

----------


## ChemistB

Banned for killing this thread for a month!

----------


## Saarang84

ONLY Forum Gurus and Moderators banning each other!!!
In all the 151 posts so far there is only one registered user who has posted!!

Banning all posters for such a thing that's happened!! I don't think that's coincidence..

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Banned for thinking you're welcome here

stranger

----------


## martindwilson

banned for xenophobia

----------


## pike

banned because i have Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia

----------


## zbor

_Did you mean:_ *Xenophobia*

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for making me think of Lucy Lawless.

----------


## Mordred

Banned for wearing a pink Speedo while cutting the grass.

----------


## martindwilson

banned for not commenting on the wonderful lucy!

----------


## Mordred

Banned for mentioning Lucy again.

----------


## teylyn

Banned for complaining about too much mention of LL. After all, the actress impersonating her is a Kiwi. Go, girl !!!

----------


## ConneXionLost

Banned for making me wait 6 months for an opportunity to ban you.

----------


## teylyn

Pshaw!! -- Banned for being unable to count the number of months since the bannee (?? that's awfully close to 'banshee' <maybe fitting in my case  :Wink:  >) has last contributed to this thread, thereby readily providing an opportunity for CXL to ban me in a timeframe consisting of way less than six months. 

<I'm starting to sound like one of the site gurus> Ban me for that!

----------


## martindwilson

banned  for waffle

----------


## JulieM

Banned for unneccesary brevity in a non-core activity interpersonal interface  :Smilie:

----------


## ChemistB

Banned for having 0 posts even after posting!

----------


## ConneXionLost

Banned for banning with a rationale that amounts to...nothing.

----------


## Saarang84

Banned for having a BIG Question Mark over yourself all the time... I don't know the rationale behind such an avatar, but haven't you really TRIED to get Connected to this forum??

----------


## Saarang84

Hey ratcat,

A friend of mine's named Jerry (not Jerry Beaucaire) and his dad's name is Thomas, his full name in Outlook comes as Thomas, Jerry.

So my question to you is:

Is your real name Tom or Jerry?? Anyway, you are banned for starting this thread in the first place...  :Wink:

----------


## Saarang84

Dear contaminated,

Your contamination in this forum has affected all of us!!

You are banned for that...  :Wink:

----------


## martindwilson

banned for 3 consecutive posts and not banning only the last poster as per the very strict rule in this serious thread

----------


## Saarang84

I've not broken the rules.. I've only banned the previous posters to this thread. 

The rule is as below

*Rules:* Ban the user above you!

It does not say the ONLY user above you!

Since you are wrong, you are banned Martin.

----------


## martindwilson

> Ban the user above you



the use of "the" implies singular user immediately above you otherwise it would say
 Ban an user above you (or even   Ban a user above you)
so banned for not grasping the  subtleties of the English language as it is writ lol

----------


## Saarang84

I'm not a Non English Excel moderator like Arthur.. I'm not here to grasp the subtleties of English either.. You're banned for misinterpretation.

----------


## teylyn

Banning Saarang for apparent inability or unwillingness to accept *any* rules, be it forum rules or banning thread rules. You seem to believe that you are exempt. That won't get you far on this forum.

----------


## romperstomper

Consider yourself a banned member for being a band member.

----------


## Saarang84

Banning you teylyn (no offences), i only meant to say i didn't break any rules..

----------


## Saarang84

Is that your kid's avatar Romper? Can't you BAN him from using the laptop before BANNING anyone else? I suppose he's a genius like you.. Right??

----------


## teylyn

Banning Saarang for repeatedly ignoring the banning thread rules. Now I expect someone will ban me for being a rule addict, but hey, that's what a moderator is about.

----------


## Saarang84

Thanks teylyn, for self-banning yourself.. You being the moderator, can you propose new rules with the existing one? Else you are banned for being a moderator

----------


## romperstomper

> Is that your kid's avatar Romper? Can't you BAN him from using the laptop before BANNING anyone else? I suppose he's a genius like you.. Right??



Banned for insulting my *daughter*.  :Wink:

----------


## blane245

Banned for not insulting my son

----------


## Mordred

@romper, banned for having a daughter that is probably smarter than the rest of us (or at least me).  
@saarang, banned for banning too much.
@blane, banned for implying we should insult your son.

@everyone else, BANNED because you probably all deserve it. :Wink:

----------


## Saarang84

Mordred is banned because he's a character in the Excel Forum's history, known to be a notorious loyalist who has helped the forum's members by making just 170 posts since joining the forum in July, but has become one of the Forum's Contributors.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mordred

----------


## Mordred

> Mordred is banned because he's a character in the Excel Forum's history, known to be a notorious loyalist who has helped the forum's members by making just 170 posts since joining the forum in July, but has become one of the Forum's Contributors.
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mordred



Banned for using the wrong reference to my name.  Even though my reference is still the son of a king (gunslinger) who tries to kill the king.



```

```

----------


## Mordred

Saarang is banned for only making 47 posts since 2009.

----------


## romperstomper

> @romper, banned for having a daughter that is probably smarter than the rest of us (or at least me).



Banned for reminding me that she is like me: at times, quite bright; at other times, the brains of a 20 month old child.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Banned for too much banning enthusiasm


or something

whatever

----------


## Saarang84

I'd been inactive from the forum for more than 9 months since i joined last year. Considering that 47 posts is a good count. So, Mordred is banned for banning me since he does not know about this...

----------


## JBeaucaire

Saarang & Mordred banned for too many words in a ban.  _(Please don't educate me, I can't handle it)_  :Wink:

----------


## Saarang84

Jerry is banned coz i don't know how he's good being both a rocket scientist and a good Excel programmer

----------


## daddylonglegs

Saarang is banned (again) for having 12000 posts fewer than Jerry

----------


## Saarang84

Daddylonglegs is banned bcoz he likes mosquitoes which i don't like

----------


## Mordred

daddylonglegs is banned because his avatar is that of a mosquito while his name is daddylonglegs.

----------


## daddylonglegs

Saarang....banned for not recognising a crane fly (although I concede it looks like a mosquito, see here)

----------


## Mordred

@daddylonglegs, it may infact not be a mosquito but if I saw it land on me (or around me for that matter) I would squish it like it was a mosquito.  

Banned for mis-representing a mosquito.

----------


## blane245

Mordred is banned because banning is silly

----------


## martindwilson

banned coz you don't squish daddy-long-legs you crunch them

----------


## Saarang84

Here's some banning Twisters / Quotes ...

_Ban the banner and the banned before or after the banned and the banner bans you_

*The Banning Anthem*
_You may ban me,_
_He may ban her_
_She may ban them,_
_They may ban someone,_
_Someone may ban anyone,_
_Anyone may ban anonymously,_
_All in all,_
_The Banning Thread will have it All !!_

----------


## Saarang84

Thinking of self-banning myself coz i've posted many time here today..

----------


## JulieM

> Banned for having 0 posts even after posting!



mmm, confusing, have I broken the forum??  :Cool: 

Saarang84 - banned from self-banning 'coz once banned you can't be here to ban the banner before you and I think you need a mobius strip for that...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMVNrxDQ5ZA

(PS - am I allowed to post links?)

----------


## Mordred

> Saarang84 - banned from self-banning 'coz once banned you can't be here to ban the banner before you and I think you need a mobius strip for that



Banned because I went crosseyed looking at this.

----------


## Saarang84

JulieM is banned for comparing the Banning thread with the Mobius strip because the Mobius strip has several curious properties and geometrical topologies while the Banning Thread has only one rule

----------


## ratcat

Banned for putting too much though into the banning

----------


## daddylonglegs

Banned for misspelling "thought", I think

----------


## pike

banned for correctin spelling to an Australian

----------


## Domski

> banned coz you don't squish daddy-long-legs you crunch them



Don't you pull their legs off first?

Yes, I know, I'm banned...

Dom

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Banned for preemption.

----------


## ChemistB

Banned for using preemption which is an anagram for "Omen pert pi".  While I'm not sure what that means, it's obviously cheeky.

----------


## darkyam

Banned for prolific and arbitrary banning...oh, wait...

----------


## ChemistB

Prolific?  Top 5 banners......



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


banned!

----------


## darkyam

Banned for having way too much time on your hands if you're actually counting this.

----------


## Mordred

> Mordred is banned because banning is silly



Blane is banned because he willingly banned me while knowing that banning is in fact silly, which makes him willingly silly and knowing it too. :Cool:

----------


## Saarang84

Chemist is banned for being cheeky, using anagrams and for ranking the banners
Dom is banned for pulling Australian legs and self-banning himself

----------


## Saarang84

Banning everyone else for not banning me for the banning quotes..

----------


## romperstomper

Banned for tautology.

----------


## darkyam

Banned for using a word I didn't know and had to look up.

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Banned:
to prohibit, forbid, or bar; interdict: to ban nuclear weapons; The dictator banned all newspapers and books that criticized his regime.

----------


## darkyam

Banned for being...ummm...an intelligent donkey.

----------


## romperstomper

Would you have preferred 'pleonasm'?

----------


## darkyam

Yes, that's much better.  Thank you.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for breaking the thread rules... 3 of the last 4 posts failed to ban the prior respondent.

----------


## ChemistB

Banned for inhibiting stimulating conversation at the water cooler.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Banned for siding with insurgents.

----------


## blane245

Banned for not siding with insurgents

----------


## JulieM

Banned for being on E4 ads  :Wink:

----------


## blane245

banned for telling me what to do and I am preemptively banning the next reply

----------


## Mordred

> banned for telling me what to do and I am preemptively banning the next replay



Banned for preemptive banning!

----------


## chuckchuckit

Banned for playing in a Band.

----------


## zbor

Banned for playing in a Band = Banded!

----------


## chuckchuckit

And if a person in a Band got Banded for dropping a Tuba on their foot, then they may have also have got Bandaged!

----------


## JulieM

Band Aged - is that the new name for Mick Jagger?

chuckchuckit - banned for not recycling  :Smilie:

----------


## chuckchuckit

And if someone rode to Band practice on their horse before they got Banned or Banded from Band, hopefully their horse is Branded.  Not sure if that is Absolute, but it definitely is Relative.

Because if they got Banned for playing in a Band which made them Banded, or because they were Band Aged just because of who they are, they might still be able to find their Branded horse if it got stolen by someone wearing a Bandero while they were at Band practice.

Not sure if that is Relative, but the Absolute is: “Don’t drop your Tuba”. Because even if you are then Bandaged or Band Aged, you might still get the guy who stole the Branded horse claiming it is his horse before it was Branded because the horse recognizes the Bandero he wears. Then that might cause the old time Bandera guy named Bandini (who tends to Bandy when he walks) claiming he knows the Bandwidth of the horses’ whinny, so it really belongs to him. He also claims his horse is not a Bandicoot.

No “Do While Loop” allowed if that happens, only ”With” statements having imbedded  Bandwidths will then apply concerning any Branded horses from Banded Bandaged (or Band Aged) Band members With or without Branded horses not whinnying recognizable Bandwidths for old Bandera Band members Bandying about not wearing a Bandero.

P.S. Programming affects a persons’ Relative statements, only if you don’t play in a Band. Now where did my Ukulele go...? Oh No! It’s on the horse being chased by a Band of Bandicoots!!

----------


## Mordred

Banning myself for almost falling asleep while stepping into my code and while typing this.

----------


## martindwilson

banning mordred just to keep my count of banned posts up

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

banned for struggling to keep it up

----------


## martindwilson

banned for considering it a struggle

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

touche
 :Wink: 

banned for touching

----------


## Saarang84

Banning mordred, Martin and Charlie for banning themselves continuously

----------


## JulieM

Banning Saarang84 because it's Thursday, I never could get the hang of Thursdays  :Wink:

----------


## Saarang84

JulieM is banned because he couldn't ban Thursdays and is getting hanged on Thursdays

----------


## martindwilson

Banning Saarang84 coz i haven't banned anyone for 4 days

----------


## Saarang84

Banning Martin coz he has not banned anyone for 4 days and having a rotating rose for his avatar

----------


## inayat

Banning Saarang because he had the last post... Simple

----------


## daddylonglegs

Banned!

resurrecting a 10 month old thread...... :Smilie:

----------


## Andrew-R

I'm banning Daddy Longlegs for flying around my bedroom the other night, which made my wife complain until I was forced to get out of my warm, comfy bed and kill him with PED (which is ideal for this purpose, BTW)

----------


## Mordred

Andrew-R, banned for squishing daddylonglegs!

----------


## martindwilson

also banned for use of Performance-enhancing drugs

----------


## daddylonglegs

martin, I'm banning you for not banning the last poster as per thread rules

----------


## martindwilson

drat curses  those dodgy rules!

----------


## inayat

Banning Martin for cursing the rules

----------


## Blake 7

Im banning Inayat because....Inayat Bunglawala (Inayats namesake) looks like Mr Bean

http://www.guardian.co.uk/profile/inayatbunglawala

Inayat Bunglawala is the founder and chair of Muslims4UK, a group set up to celebrate the UK's democratic traditions and promote active Muslim engagement in our society. Inayat also blogs at Inayat's Corner

----------


## daddylonglegs

Blake, there are so many reasons to ban you after that....... :Smilie: 

I'll plump for the first Mr Bean sighting at Excelforum.......no hold on a minute - I searched and we do have a member using that moniker.....I wonder if it's really him...........

----------


## inayat

Banning DDL for searching for Mr. Bean

----------


## Blake 7

Banning Inayat for trying to fool us into believing that SHE is a bloke. Inayat = Taniya. I fell for that once before in Thailand!!! never again bucko...... "you is a woman"

Banned for being a deviant

----------


## inayat

Banning Blake for thinking I am a chick... My name is Inayat and as evident from your last post Inayat is a guy's name

----------


## Blake 7

Banning me, banning you (ah-haa)
There is nothing we can do
Banning me, banning you (ah-haa)
We just have to face it, this time we're through
Breaking up is never easy, I know but I have to go
Banning me, banning you
It's the best I can do

----------


## zbor

banning Blake and inayat (aka tanyia) for privatization of banning thread.

----------


## teylyn

Banning Zbor for not banning Blake for quoting ABBA.

(now that song will be in my head for the next 3 days. Urghh! Xtra ban for Blake !)

----------


## Mordred

Banning teylyn for having ABBA in your head for 3 days.

----------


## Blake 7

Banning Mordred - sorry mate (top bloke n all that) until I can decide whether to watch Hanna, Hereafter or the Lincoln Lawyer tonight or until the recently elusive Donkeyote gets his a$$ back on the boards!

----------

